# Succumbing to the pain...



## Guest (Jun 11, 2002)

...or maybe my better sense? Due to chronic fatigue and fibromyalgia, I am having to cut my dance workouts in half. Last week I spent 3 days recovering from a technique workout. This body can't take that. It wreaks havoc with my systems. The time has come for me to throw in part of the towel... at least until I can figure out why my pain and fatigue has increased in recent weeks.I Love dance so much...... for me it's the most wonderful form of expression..... and it's so very hard to have to back off at a time when I want more than anything to perform.I don't ask for help very often on this board. But this is one time that I am hurting.... and need a shoulder.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Arts, I just want to say that I'm thinking of you and know how you feel. I also had to quit a lot of sports that I loved doing, but I found other things that I enjoy doing now. Things that are less physically dynamic. I think that was one of the biggest struggles for me. Realizing that there are some things that I wouldn't be able to do anymore. Then I decided that the fatigue and pain that I suffered after these physical bouts weren't worth it. It took me too long to recover, so I decided to take up yoga and walking. I don't know much about dance, but are there other forms of dance that you might be able to do? Sending you hugs and good wishes, hang in there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2002)

Thanx so much, Weener.... I needed that. I think for me... the dance has been an integral part of my growth. It's so wonderful to know that you have a talent that you can share with others and give them a bit of hapiness. It also made me feel good about myself ...... that along with some other professional advancement that is now coming my way..... for probably the first time in my life.I'm not one to give up. Am hoping for another remission. Sometimes, however, it feels as if my whole body is just one large ball of pain.My worst pain is in my hips.... which makes the stretching and flexing and twisting with dance so difficult. When I try and explain this to my technique and choreography instructors... they just look at me.They want me to perform for them... and it really is quite an honor.... they don't ask very many people to represent them. And I guess I just don't want to let them down... but..........I've agreed to do some pieces that I already know for the July concerts because it won't mean extra hours of practice...which I cannot tolerate right now anyway.I need to be physical.... I'm kinesthetic. The day I can no longer be physical.... there won't be much left for me to care about anymore.Well.... I won't go down without a fight !!!!


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

don't go downgoaround?tom


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2002)

Tom... you don't have to say much to lift my spirits....







I just now posted a more positive message on one of the cognitive behavioral therapy threads to the effect that tonight I did just that







Maybe technically I am not all the way up to snuff ... but by golly.... it's MY name on the program for the July concert series.....


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hey, Arts,Where is your performances being held? I'm up in Green Bay. Suppose you are down "south" somewhere?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2002)

Green Bay? We'll be coming through Green Bay in a few weeks en route to Door County. I dance in Ladysmith.... that would be west of you.


----------



## Rocki (Aug 27, 2001)

Artspirit,i hope you never have to give up! Have you had any luck with a Rolf movement therapist since they treat dancers and are kinesthetically aware or a physiatrist who treats dancers? I'm not a professional dancer but have done various genres of dance throughout my life and fibro. has left me with stiff hips that sometimes feel like rigor mortis has set in. Dance on







Gayle


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2002)

Thanx.... I don't know anything about Rolf Movement therapy? What is that? I go to a chiropractor every week... that's about it.


----------



## Rocki (Aug 27, 2001)

Artspirit, a rolf movement therapist is skilled in working with people to free up restrictions, increase ease of movement,etc. by examining how you move. Many professional dancers use them as a means of keeping injury free, increasing flexibility in ways that stretching can't get to, etc. I guess the best way for you to understand what a rolfer or rolfer/rolf movement therapist does is to speak to one in your area and they can explain it better than I can. Here's a link to the Rolf Institute which was originally created by Ida P. Rolf in the 1960's. They have a button to click on to locate a rolfer in your area. Good luck! Gayle www.rolf.org


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2002)

Thank you, Rocki. I'm not a professional dancer, but I would like more information about movement. At the moment I am having to limit myself to one dance technical workout per week and one choreography class. It's all this body can take for now. I'm already on the program for the July concert series, but am not presenting anything new, just re-working a couple of pieces from my repertoire.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Arts, keep on dancing







Remember you aren't giving up your just giving in a little. Do what you can.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Yup, ArtSpirit,Weener is right!!! Hang in there.Karen


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2002)

It's very refreshing...as well as rewarding.. to know that you guys care. Thank you so very much !!Feisty... I sent you an email with my performance schedule and I now see there is an email in my box from you, so I will be off and answer you soonly....


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2002)

I asked about Rolf Movement. My longtime family chiropractor and friend told me that it was contraindicated for me because of my FMS. Also, I am not even able to tolerate a regular deep tissue massage as many people can. The effects are severe and repetitive vaso-vagal responses that render me incapable of going to work. So thanx for your good intentions, but The Rolf therapy is far to aggressive for someone with my health issues.


----------



## Rocki (Aug 27, 2001)

Artspirit, i'm permanently disabled(can't perform any work hence SSDI and MetLife Disablity)from FMS/CFS/CMPS/RSD and many, many complicated/complex related illnesses such as neurally mediated syncope(and vaso-vagal),vestibular disorder where i can't walk,etc. The rolfing and movement therapy have been an integral part of my overall therapy. I've never been able to tolerate most modalities (even drugs) when i've been in unrelenting flares. Rolfing isn't like a deep tissue massage. I can tell you that it is a slow process and not a quick fix. At times i've not been able to tolerate even an osteopath's touch or the touch of clothing. But it's best to go with what you trust about your own body. Gayle


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2002)

Rocki.... if Rolf isn't like deep tissue massage, then can you tell me what it's like? I am so sorry to hear of your permanent disability. You seem to be a very good, kind and brave soul. If the Rolf works for you at times... maybe it would for us too. Be well,


----------

